# NPR: Glass Onion composer Nathan Johnson interviw



## NekujaK (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Markrs (Jan 6, 2023)

Really enjoyed that interview, very interesting how he approaches music and how he has moved towards more orchestral music away from synth and sound design based music. 

I personally liked both Knives Out and Glass Onion soundtracks.


----------



## swinkler (Jan 6, 2023)

Interesting interview. Thank you for posting @NekujaK I loved both of these movies and the score to this one in particular is pretty breathtaking at times.


----------

